# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Best Abyssal Heritor & Devil-Touched Feats?

## Vrock Bait

Was flipping through the Fiendish Codexes and their web enhancements, when I realized, wait, isnt it technically possible to build a 100% fiendish character? Just go hellbred warlock into demonbinder and take.. oh yeah, arent there two different Combat Focus-sized feat trees for fiends? Those might be interesting to explore.

To my horror and disappointment, nobody online seems to agree with this assessment, given the approximately one (1) Giantitp about either of these trees which doesnt involve Dark Chaos Shuffle cheese.

So, ignoring that cheese for a moment, what are the best abyssal heritor and devil touched feats? Given Ordered Chaos, any cool synergies? Maybe some prestige class fiddling? Or are they really as mediocre as the attention historically devoted towards them seems to suggest? Give all your hellfire-hot takes here!

----------


## pabelfly

I really like Abyssal Heritor, and my next character will have the feats for their build.

Chaotic Spell Recall is the obvious winner - getting to recast any chaos spell is great, and gets better if you have a way to make all your spells chaos spells (I actually made a thread for this reason about a week ago, see https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...tor-to-a-spell) and you take a bunch of Abyssal Inheritor feats to get more uses out of it.

Two builds I'd like to try with this feat line. First is a Wizard with Aligned Spellcaster (Dragon Magazine). Feats are Chaotic Spell Recall, Demonic Skin, Eyes of the Abyss, Precognitive Vision, Cloak of the Obyrith, and Otherworldly Countenance (Intimidate). Chaotic Spell Recall would make up for how Wizard has limited prepared spells to choose from, and the other assorted bonuses are appreciated too. Finding a way to add chaos domain to the Wizard would also boost my caster level and damage output

Second is a Swordsage build with Vestigal Wings, Demonic Skin, Precognitive Vision, Claws of the Beast and Poison Talons, and Otherworldly Countenance. Swordsage can work pretty decently with minimal feat support and the huge jump bonus would make Tiger Claw manoeuvres really easy, I can do STR damage to one enemy every hour, and the other bonuses would be nice too.

----------

